# [SOLVED] Big nvidia problem

## Genkaku0

Hi there.

I have really weird problem with nvidia drivers, or something...

I tryed 6629, 7676 drivers with xorg 6.8.2, 6.8.99.15 and even with 6.9_pre20051030.

Now I am using kernel 2.6.14-ck1, but I tryed even with 2.6.12...

I have AGPGart as a module.

I'm modprobing my drivers, and it's ok. Module loaded smoothly  :Very Happy: 

I had to /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh to create /dev/nvidia0 and nvidiactl.

But.... when I have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf such a line

```
    Driver      "nvidia"
```

then upon starting X server just blink and gets back to console...

```
    Driver      "nv"
```

It's ok, but I'm loosing performance...

If anyone knows how can I fix it, please post  :Smile: 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Flatron 775FT"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync  60.02 

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 75

    

        

#   Mode "1024x768"

   Mode "1024x768i"

        DotClock   45

        HTimings   1024 1048 1208 1264

        VTimings   768 776 784 817

        Flags      "Interlace"

   EndMode

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 2 MX400"

    Driver      "nv"

  #  Option   "NoLogo"   "true"

 #   Option   "AGPMode"   "1"

#   Option   "AGPFastWrites"   "true"

#   Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

#   Option   "NvAGP"   "1"

#   Option   "Coolbits" "1"

#    Option   "EnablePageFlip" "true"

#    Option    "RenderAccel"   "true"

#    Option   "Render"   "true"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce 2 MX400"

    Monitor     "Flatron 775FT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       24

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

Yes, I tryed to play with those freaky options like AGPMode, but no combination gave good results.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.99.901 (6.9.0 RC 1)

Release Date: 18 October 2005 + cvs

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.99.901

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-ck1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux genkaku.m-net.one.pl 2.6.14-ck1 #1 PREEMPT Mon Oct 31 15:03:16 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 01 November 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov  1 18:23:54 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Flatron 775FT"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 2 MX400"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 1

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1458,5000 rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,0571 card 1458,5002 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1458,5004 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1458,5001 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1458,a002 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe20000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe20000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe20000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe20000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe20000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0xe10003b0 - 0xe10003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0xe10003c0 - 0xe10003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 MX/MX 400

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.11.00.18.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are not supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved
```

What are those unresolved symbols ?Last edited by Genkaku0 on Wed Nov 02, 2005 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piewie

Device Drivers 

   Character devices

      < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

with vanilla 2.6.14, ~x86 packages

nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1

eselect-opengl-1.0.3

eselect-1.0_rc1

nvidia-glx-7676-r1

are working fine here.

----------

## Genkaku0

With vanilla 2.6.14 it's not any better..

While emerging nvidia-kernel I got:

```
WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol class_simple_create
```

When i try to modprobe nvidia:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

And of course dmesg says:

```
nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_create
```

Can anybody tell my what are those symbols and/or what can I do with them.. ?   :Smile: 

----------

## Genkaku0

That was with the old drivers, now I tryed 7676, and... module inserted, but...

When I start X server this is what I got:

```
(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
```

And:

```
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

----------

## chrbecke

What does 

```
opengl-update --get-implementation
```

 say?

If it says "xorg-x11", do 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

 and try to start x.

----------

## Genkaku0

```
opengl-update --get-implementation
```

Gives "nvidia".

Of course I tryed opengl-update and eselect... with no success.

----------

## mobiusproject

Woohoo, I actually have a fix for this  :Smile: 

Actually, I just fought with this for the past week.  Its a bug that has actually been open since February....

The problems stems from nvidia-glx and not nvidia-kernel.  nvidia-glx is installing nvidia_drv in /usr/lib/xorg/ instead of /usr/lib/...  This causes the nvidia module to not find nvidia_drv and causes everything to crash.  The reason that people who installed way back when have gotten around this bug is that they installed nvidia-glx before it started going to the wrong directory and the file is considered a config file (no idea why) and thus isn't uninstalled when you upgrade to a new version.  Thus they have an old nvidia_drv in the right place which lets everything continue running.

Ok, so now for the fix...

Make sure you have portage overlay in make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

Next, create the directory structure for nvidia-glx and copy over the newest nvidia-glx ebuild

```
$ mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx

$ cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/

$ cp /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1.ebuild ./

$ nano nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1.ebuild

     local X11_LIB_DIR="/usr/${inslibdir}/xorg" => local X11_LIB_DIR="/usr/${inslibdir}"

$ rsync -avP /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files ./

$ ebuild nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1.ebuild digest

$ nano /etc/portage/package.keywords

     media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

     media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

     app-admin/eselect ~x86

     app-admin/eselect-opengl ~x86

$ modprobe -r nvidia

$ emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

$ modprobe nvidia

$ rm -r /usr/lib/xorg/

$ eselect opengl set nvidia
```

I am removing the /usr/lib/xorg directory because (when I looked at mine) nvidia-glx was the only thing installed in it and eselect knew that the nvidia-glx was installed there and made the link to nvidia's opengl in that folder instead of in /usr/lib where it was suppose to, thus X still didn't see the change.

eselect is in the process of replacing opengl-update and the latest nvidia-glx requires the "unstable" versions of eselect and eselect-opengl.

The modprobe -r assumes that you have the ability to remove modules compiled into your kernel (which I would suggest anyways).

The rsync is to move over the entirity of the files directory, which I believe you only need three of the files, but this way I just made sure that I had everything I needed.

I believe that is everything that I did last night when I finally solved my problem.  If this works for you, go to the bug that I linked to above and post to bug the maintainers because the fix is listed there in comment 8.

----------

## Genkaku0

Thank You mobiusproject !

It worked !

----------

## mobiusproject

Remember to post in the bug and bug the maintainers to fix it.

I am happy to help.

----------

## Genkaku0

OK mobiusproject, i posted a comment on this bug, dunno if it's correct...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatsheldon

thanks much for these instructions.

Worked well for my pci-express amd64 setup as well.  just changed the keywords accordingly.

----------

## gixer

I tried the above solution but it did not work for me. This is what worked:

cp /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg0/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/

I just copied the 'driver' from the portage dir to the correct X11 directory.

Hope this helps someone else  :Smile: 

-Allan

----------

## mobiusproject

 *gixer wrote:*   

> I tried the above solution but it did not work for me. This is what worked:
> 
> ```
> cp /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg0/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/
> ```
> ...

 

The way my fix is suppose to work is that it installs nvidia_drv.o (not nvidia_drv.so which is the one you are copying) to /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ (which is the same as /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers because X11R6 is just a symlink to ../usr) and should accomplish the same thing.  I would just rather have an ebuild do this for me instead of copying the files myself.

EDIT:

Actually, thinking about it a little more, nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r2 was just released.   Could your problem have been that you copied nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1.ebuild and edited that one and then installed nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r2 because that is the latest ebuild?  I just installed the new ebuild myself and had to change it so it would install the files into the correct place again.

EDIT2:

Looking back at the bug, it seems that as of nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r2 this problem should be fixed.  I didn't have to change the ebuild after all...

----------

